# Einsatz von gpg und anderen

## py-ro

Hi,

es interressiert mich einfach ob Ihr Programme zum VErschlüsseln oder Signieren von EMails benutzt.

gpg soll für solche Programme mal stellvertretend stehen

MfG

----------

## MrTom

Das einzige, was mir zu diesem Thema einfällt ist, dass es fast niemand verwendet. Steh da immer sehr allein da, wenn ich jemanden eine verschlüsselte Mail schicken will. Und mit den Signierten, hab ich das Gefühl, dass es 99% echt egal ist.

Ach ja... Und die ich kenne, die es verwenden, sind alle Linux-User...

Ich verwende es, aber nur weil ich fest daran glaube, dass eines Tages nicht von 99%, sondern nur noch von 98% ignoriert wird!  :Wink: 

Hätte also ".. gar nicht, wozu auch!" wählen sollen, hab aber "... Zum signieren und verschlüsseln von EMails" gewählt!  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

Ich weiss genau was du meinst  :Wink: 

In der Firma kann ich es leider nicht verwenden  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## MrTom

Ist zwar OT zu einer eigentlich OT Umfrage, aber gut:

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind. Verwende sylpheed-claws und kann es nicht dazu bewegen, sich das Kennwort zu merken. Somit muss ich bei jeder Mail (bei mir werden alle Signiert), dass Kennwort eingeben. Das nervt. Hat das schon jemand hinbekommen? Vielleicht habe ich da was übersehen!

----------

## sarahb523

Also ich hab es zwar mal vor 2 jahren kurzzeituig verwendet, aber heute weiß ich nicht mehr wie das geht. Ich würde gern meine emails signieren, aber was ich mich jetzt schon immer gefragt habe, was ist eigentlich wenn ich meine signatur verliere? Also mal ausversehen die Datei lösche, platten defekt u.ä. Dann ändert sich doch meine signatur, oder? Was hat das dann noch für einen sinn, wenn ich dann öfters mal die identität wechsle?

Wie generiere ich eigentlich meinen schlüssel? Hmm is echt zu lange her das ich das eingesetzt habe.

Allgemein finde ich das aber ne feine Sache. Allerdings ist das für otto-normal-verbraucher wohl eher zu umständlich und ob nun das FBI die Grußkarten u.ä. ließt oder nicht ist ziemlich egal. Im beruflichen Alltag sieht das ganze ja schon anders aus. 

Aber wenn ich mal bei meinen Eltern beobachte was da so an post rausgeht sind es zu 99,5% unwichtige sachen auf die man eigentlich verzichten könnte. Daher wäre ein gpg schutz wirklich ein overkill. Wenn mal was komisch mit der mail ist, oder sie nicht ankommt, dann wird eh telefoniert....

----------

## py-ro

 *Quote:*   

>  Also mal ausversehen die Datei lösche, platten defekt u.ä. Dann ändert sich doch meine signatur, oder?

 

Wie wäre es mit einem Backup?

Das Argument mit den unwichtigen Sachen lasse ich einfach nicht gelten, überleg mal was so alles in Mails steht und ob darüber so unbedingt in der Öffentlichkeit reden wolltest.

Ausserdem könnte man anhand von Signaturen auch eine prima Spamabwehr einrichten.

Zur Kompliziertheit kann ich nur sagen, 2 Klicks in KDE oder

```
gpg --gen-key
```

 auf der Kommandozeile.

Und das war es im Grunde....

----------

## MrTom

Sollte man nicht sogar zur Sicherheit die Signatur für eine bestimmte Zeit begrenzen?

Es wird ja auch diesbezüglich nachgefragt, wenn man den Key generiert. Dachte ich zumindest.

Soll wohl dafür sein, damit niemand meinen Key missbrauchen kann.

----------

## Beforegod

Ich nehme es mittlerweile nur zum verschlüssen von emails und Dateien. Aber leider nimmt es fast niemand ausser mir..

das Problem mit der GPG Schlüsseln das man die ID verliert zählt nicht.. es gibt Public Keyserver und es gibt Backups! Einen schlüssel auf ne Diskette speichern und bei Bedarf zurückholen sollte ja wohl kein Problem sein. (Müsste ich aber auch mal machen bevor ich hier den Moralapostel spiele *G*).

----------

## Inte

[X] Eigentlich ist Verschlüsseln sinnvoll, aber ich bin zu faul mich darum zu kümmern  :Embarassed: 

Klar hab' ich vor Jahren auch mal damit rumgespielt, aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir die Handhabung zu umständlich. Erstmal müßten alle meinen Key kennen, und dann muß ich - IMAP sei Dank - auf jedem Rechner meinen Private-Key parat haben (Ja, ja ich weiß es gibt USB-Sticks  :Wink: ). Außerdem sind mir diese ganzen PlugIns ein Dorn im Auge. Warum können sämtliche eMail-Programme GPG nicht von Haus aus unterstützen  :Confused: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## MrTom

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Ja, ja ich weiß es gibt USB-Sticks )

 

Das von jemanden der auf einen USB-Stick einen Picture-Viewer mit Framebuffer installieren will!  :Wink: 

Was ist Dir nun wichtiger, die Bilder oder Deine Sicherheit!   :Laughing: 

@Beforegod: Das mit den Keyserver ist auch ein Argument. Allerdings sollte ich mich da auch mal daraum kümmern. Kenne das nur von kom. Produkten. Was gibt/nimmt man da eigentlich? Würde für mich auch einiges leichter machen... Da gibt es bestimmt wieder 1000 unterschiedliche und ich erwische den falschen.  :Wink: 

----------

## MrTom

Noch was zu dem Thema:

Verwendet ihr PGP/Mime oder Inline?

So wie es aussieht ist in der Linux-Welt PGP/Mime weiter verbreitet. Scheinbar braucht man aber Inline, da Outlook und co. sonst ein Problem damit haben. 

Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte?

PGP/Mime = Verschlüsselter Text ist als Anhang dran

Inline = als Text in der Mail

----------

## sarahb523

Naja mit Backups is ja so eine sache. Ich hatte mal ein Backup von wichtigen Sachen meines Studiums gemacht (da waren u.a. auch schon schlüssel von mir drauf). Dummerweise ging die CD und auch ein paar andere verloren (wirklich 0 Ahnung wie das passieren konnte). Glücklicherweise hatte ein Freund von mir noch ne etwas ältere Version der CD und somit hielt der Verlust sich in Grenzen.

Bisher hab ich noch keine wirklich für mich passende (und bezahlbare) Backup Technologie gefunden. Schön wäre so ein SCSI Bandlaufwerk welches automatisch die Bänder wechselt (ach war das toll als ich das mal zum testen bei mir hatte....)

Backups sind genauso wie verschlüsselungen, eigentlich ein muß aber irgendwie umständlich und aufwendig. BTW ich wüßte garnich was ich so alles sichern sollte, denn mit den Jahren ist soviel wichtiges zeug auf meinen platten gekommen das ich mich nicht entscheiden könnte was von dem wichtigen unwichtiger ist (ca. 10 Jahre Datensammlung). 

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [X] Eigentlich ist Verschlüsseln sinnvoll, aber ich bin zu faul mich darum zu kümmern 
> 
> 

 

ich ehrlich gesagt auch. Was den USB stick betrifft. Hmm naja meinem usb stick vertraue ich nichts wichtiges an. Da passierts öfters das die Daten korrupt sind oder sich nicht mehr löschen lassen (außer durch formatieren.) Formatieren darf ich aber nur unter win9x/ME da sonst der integrierte MP3 Player den stick platt macht.

Für die gpg sachen wäre ein öffentlicher (kostenloser) keyserver nicht schlecht. Wenn es sowas gibt und die mailprogramme es transparent nutzen können wäre das sicher sehr hilfreich.

Übrigends viele die ich kenne nutzen web interfaces (web.de, gmx, hochschule, firmen server, ....) für mails. Da kann man doch nicht so einfach verschlüsseln, oder? (besonders wenn man nich am eigenen Rechner sitzt)

----------

## dertobi123

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> Für die gpg sachen wäre ein öffentlicher (kostenloser) keyserver nicht schlecht. Wenn es sowas gibt und die mailprogramme es transparent nutzen können wäre das sicher sehr hilfreich.

 

Sowas? http://pgp.mit.edu/

----------

## ian!

... Zum signieren und verschlüsseln von EMails

----------

## yeoman

... nicht zu vergessen Instant Messaging (Jabber!). GPG leistet auch hier vorzühliche Arbeit, leider ist es schwer, andere zum Mitmachen zu bewegen, obwohl es ja wirklich kein Problem darstellt. 

Generell versuche ich angesichts der Begehrlichkeiten der Heimatschützer allerorten jedem verschlüsselte Kommunikation anzudienen.

Wenn sich aber die meisten nach dem Motto "Wer nichts zu verbergen <bla>" einen Dreck um die Wahrung ihrer Privatsphäre kümmern, sehe ich Angesichts der zunehmenden technischen Möglichkeiten für die Zukunft eher schwarz.

----------

## Kraymer

Ich benutze es zum Signieren und Verschlüsseln meiner Mails. Das compress&encrypt-feature von kde (für Dateien etc.) find ich dagegen nicht so wichtig.

Generell kann ich mich dem allgemeinen Tonus hier anschließen, daß es wirklich nur ein Bruchteil der Adressaten verwendet; die meisten davon sind - klar - Linuxuser. Allerdings hab ich auch schon nen Windowsuser dazu gekriegt, pgp für outlook zu installieren und zu benutzen.

Zur usability muß ich sagen, daß es zwar nicht unbedingt überall von Haus aus funktioniert, aber -wie so viele Linuxdinge- mit etwas Internetrecherche und konzentriertem Einrichten nicht wirklich ein Problem ist. Wenn es erstmal am Start ist, läßt es sich ja auch wunderbar benutzen, und das ohne großen Aufwand. Gestartet hab ich mit dem thunderbird-mailclient und dem enigmail-plugin. Da ließ sich dann einrichten, ob Mails bspw. immer signiert und bei vorhandenem Public-key auch verschlüsselt wurden. Beim Umstieg auf Kmail stellte ich fest, daß der support direkt integriert war.

Ich denke, auf diesem Level ist die Benutzung und Einrichtung echt machbar. Die wirklich Fortgeschrittenen Dinge sind für mich Dinge wie die Veröffentlichung auf einem Keyserver, das Erstellen (und Wissen um die Verwendung) eines Rückruf-Zertifikats, Einstellen des Ablaufs des Keys oder Spielereien wie die Integration eines Bildchens in den Key.. Das muß man nicht können, ist aber möglich. 

gpg im icq-client sim hab ich mit nem Nachbarn auch mal ausprobiert, aber das funktionierte nicht wirklich gut - leider. Dabei denk ich schon, daß bei mir (Uninetzwerk) wirklich der eine oder andere aus Spaß mal die Pakete mitsnifft. Das meiste ist zwar wirklich nicht wichtig, aber wenn es darum geht, an einen oder von einem Bekannten Bankdaten zu schicken/erhalten, macht es schon Sinn; genauso beim versand von Logindaten für nen FTP-server oder so..

Soviel von mir, 

Sebastian  :Smile: 

----------

## platinumviper

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Verwende sylpheed-claws und kann es nicht dazu bewegen, sich das Kennwort zu merken.

 

Einstellungen -> Allgemeine Einstellungen -> Privat

X Überprüfe digitale Unterschriften automatisch

X Speichere Passwort zeitweilig im Speicher

    Verfalle nach xx Minute(n)

platinumviper

----------

## Tazok

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich ehrlich gesagt auch. Was den USB stick betrifft. Hmm naja meinem usb stick vertraue ich nichts wichtiges an. Da passierts öfters das die Daten korrupt sind oder sich nicht mehr löschen lassen (außer durch formatieren.) Formatieren darf ich aber nur unter win9x/ME da sonst der integrierte MP3 Player den stick platt macht.

 

Ist das normal bei USB-Sticks?

Weil dann wäre es ja ein enormes Risiko, einen USB-Stick z.B. zum Zugang zu verschlüsselten Dateisystem zu verwenden.

----------

## Kraymer

 *Tazok wrote:*   

> Ist das normal bei USB-Sticks?
> 
> Weil dann wäre es ja ein enormes Risiko, einen USB-Stick z.B. zum Zugang zu verschlüsselten Dateisystem zu verwenden.

 

Ich hab nen USB-Stick integriert in einen mp3-player. Ich habe bisher noch keine Datenkorruption festgestellt. Ich würd zwar nicht meine einzige Kopie des private key drauf speichern und hab das Ding auch nicht alse Dongle verwendet, aber ich traue dem Ding schon zu, Daten sicher von A nach B zu bringen. Als Backup-medium.. weiß nicht..

----------

## Pylon

...und natuerlich zum verschluesseln von End-zu-End jabber-Messages, ueberpruefen der Patch-Signatur und bald auch zum ueberpruefen der ebuilds (ja, das ist ein portage-Feature, das schon in der beta-Phase ist).

Den Autor von GnuPG, Werner Koch, kenne ich seit ein paar Jahren.  Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall mal mit ihm ne Runde gesprochen zu haben -- auch wenn es nicht um GnuPG geht  :Wink: 

----------

## platinumviper

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> ...und natuerlich zum verschluesseln von End-zu-End jabber-Messages, ueberpruefen der Patch-Signatur

 und der Kernel Sourcen und der natürlich auch der Gentoo ISO Dateien  :Very Happy:  .

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> und bald auch zum ueberpruefen der ebuilds (ja, das ist ein portage-Feature, das schon in der beta-Phase ist).

 ... eine sehr erfreuliche und vernünftige Entwicklung  :Very Happy: 

platinumviper

----------

## sarahb523

 *Tazok wrote:*   

>  *sarahb523 wrote:*   
> 
> ich ehrlich gesagt auch. Was den USB stick betrifft. Hmm naja meinem usb stick vertraue ich nichts wichtiges an. Da passierts öfters das die Daten korrupt sind oder sich nicht mehr löschen lassen (außer durch formatieren.) Formatieren darf ich aber nur unter win9x/ME da sonst der integrierte MP3 Player den stick platt macht. 
> 
> Ist das normal bei USB-Sticks?
> ...

 

ich habe nen stick mit mp3 funktion. Wenn ich den mit ext2 formatiere läuft alles supi. Allerdings geht dann der mp3 player nich mehr, da dieser nur fat32 kann. 

Die Datenkorruption tritt aber auch nicht sehr häufig auf. Meist passiert das auch nur bei kleineren Dateien. Bei tar.bz2 archiven hatte ich noch nie probs. Da ich nun alles auf dem stick mit tar.bz2 packe gibts auch weiter keine probleme. Außerdem hab ich immer irgendwo nen backup das sticks (für alle fälle).

----------

## Genone

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> ...und natuerlich zum verschluesseln von End-zu-End jabber-Messages, ueberpruefen der Patch-Signatur und bald auch zum ueberpruefen der ebuilds (ja, das ist ein portage-Feature, das schon in der beta-Phase ist).

 

Signieren ja, zum Überprüfen bräuchten wir erstmal die Keys   :Wink: 

----------

## Athlon

Hm, ich würde es gerne zum signieren (und manchmal auch verschlüsseln) von Emails nehmen - mich ärgert allerdings dabei, dass ich dann jedesmal die Passphrase neu eingeben muss.

Ich weiß schon, dass Evolution dieses Kennwort eine Sitzung lang im Speicher halten kann; nur das genügt mir nicht. Ich würde das Risiko eingehen, und dieses Kennwort dauerhaft auf der Platte halten (für dessen Verschluss wäre ich dann natürlich verantwortlich). Ne Alternative wäre die Speicherung auf einem Wechselmedium (USB-Stick etwa).

Aber ich kenn kein Mailprogramm, das diese Passphrase dauerhaft speichern kann  :Sad: 

Greetz

----------

## Kraymer

 *Athlon wrote:*   

> mich ärgert allerdings dabei, dass ich dann jedesmal die Passphrase neu eingeben muss.

 

Du kannst auch Schlüssel mit leerer Passphrase erzeugen.

----------

## Athlon

Das geht? Wobei ich damit wohl auch nicht um die Aufforderung zur Eingabe des (leeren) Passwortes herumkomme. Und dann ist ja die Sicherheit eigentlich komplett dahin - sprich das Verschlüsseln damit wäre ja umsonst...

----------

## ts77

nochmal zur handhabung und keyservern.

ich nutz, wenn ich unter windoof arbeite, mozilla oder mozilla-thunderbird als mailer (unter Linux gibts besseres  :Wink: ) ... dafür gibts die kleine enigmail-extension.

Wenn die installiert ist, dann kann man über die Handhabung nicht mehr meckern find ich. Der kann sich auch gleich die öffentlichen Schlüssel von kostenlosen und öffentlichen Keyservern holen (soweit vorhanden) usw. .

Jetzt müsst ich mir nur noch jeweils mein Passwort für die Keys merken können  :Very Happy: .

----------

## SvenFischer

zu den USB-Sticks:

Ich leiste technischen Support bei einem riesigen MP3-Player / USB-Stick Importeur. Die Dinger weden nur unter FAT16 formatiert, bei anderen Formaten, insbesondere FAT32 oder NTFS kann man die Dinger in den Mülleimer treten, oder durch ein Firmwareupdate (mit Formatierung) bei MP3-USB-Playern das Wiederbeleben einleiten.

Ich finde es also verwunderlich, wenn hier manche von ext2/FAT32 sprechen.

Um welche Modelle handelt es sich denn?

Fakt ist, den USB-Sticks würde ich aus meiner Erfahrung nicht trauen. Besonders die Player enthalten aus Gründen der Kostensenkung den billigsten (meist gedultet) leicht fehlerhaften Speicher, denn bei minimalen Fehlern wird das MP3 nicht gleich schlechter (Heise berichtete).

----------

## Carlo

 *Athlon wrote:*   

> Ich würde das Risiko eingehen, und dieses Kennwort dauerhaft auf der Platte halten (für dessen Verschluss wäre ich dann natürlich verantwortlich).

 

Und Deine Vertrauenswürdigkeit wäre Null. Gleiches gilt für ein fehlendes Mantra.

----------

## Athlon

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Gleiches gilt für ein fehlendes Mantra.

 

Ja, das ist eigentlich klar!

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Und Deine Vertrauenswürdigkeit wäre Null.

 

Hm, ja - da hast du recht! Von der Seite hatte ich das noch nicht gesehen...  :Embarassed: 

Wenn ich also zu "faul" wäre, ein sicheres Passwort einzutippen, dann wäre es wohl besser das Ganze gleich sein zu lassen?! (anstatt leer oder auf HD speichern)

Ne andere (vielleicht absurde) Idee: Wäre es nicht auch möglich, das Passwort durch einen Fingerabdruck (also so richtig mit Fingerabdruck-Scanner) zu ersetzen?

----------

## R!tman

...zum Signieren und Verschluesseln von Email UND zum Verschluesseln von IMs in Verbindung mit SIM  :Smile: .

Es gibt bei SIM und GPG zwar noch einige Bugs, aber das wird schon noch. Zum Beispiel darf keinen passwortgeschuetzten Secretkey benutzen  :Confused: , also zB denselben, den man fuer Emails benutzt.

----------

## mondauge

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann verschlüssele ich eigentlich nichts. Das liegt leider auch oft daran, dass die Gegenseite (also die Leute, die Mails, etc. von mir bekommen) keine Lust auf Verschlüsselung haben. Sowas wird als unnötig erachtet  :Sad: 

----------

## R!tman

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann verschlüssele ich eigentlich nichts. Das liegt leider auch oft daran, dass die Gegenseite (also die Leute, die Mails, etc. von mir bekommen) keine Lust auf Verschlüsselung haben. Sowas wird als unnötig erachtet Sad

 

Das ist bei mir aehnlich, ich habe auch nur 5 oder 6 Leute, die GPG benutzen. Also zum Verschluesseln bringt es insofern nicht sehr viel. Aber zum Signieren ist GPG immer gut. Immerhin kann man damit rechtlich anerkannte Dinge einfach per Email erledigen.

----------

## alekel

 *R!tman wrote:*   

> Das ist bei mir aehnlich, ich habe auch nur 5 oder 6 Leute, die GPG benutzen. Also zum Verschluesseln bringt es insofern nicht sehr viel. Aber zum Signieren ist GPG immer gut. Immerhin kann man damit rechtlich anerkannte Dinge einfach per Email erledigen.

 

In Deutschland kann man dies leider nicht machen   :Crying or Very sad: . Wir benötigen hierfür - wie heißt dieser tolle Ausdruck nochmal: Qualifizierte Digitale Signatur.... teuer und aufwendig. Naja, nichts desto trotz verwende ich und auch mein Arbeitgeber GPG zum verschlüsseln und signieren.

----------

## R!tman

 *alekel wrote:*   

> In Deutschland kann man dies leider nicht machen  . Wir benötigen hierfür - wie heißt dieser tolle Ausdruck nochmal: Qualifizierte Digitale Signatur.... teuer und aufwendig. Naja, nichts desto trotz verwende ich und auch mein Arbeitgeber GPG zum verschlüsseln und signieren.

 

Oh, mir ist hat mal jemand fest versichert, dass das rechtlich ok sei. Naja, da hat er sich dann wohl geirrt.

Von solchen "Qualifizierte Digitale Signaturen" habe ich zwar auch noch nie was gehoert, werde mich aber mal informieren. Danke.

----------

## alekel

 *R!tman wrote:*   

> Oh, mir ist hat mal jemand fest versichert, dass das rechtlich ok sei. Naja, da hat er sich dann wohl geirrt.

 

Das gilt für DEUTSCHLAND. Für die Schweiz.... keine Ahnung. In Irland langt sogar eine normale E-Mail. Aber hier wird seitens der EU versucht ein europäischen "Standard" zu entwickeln. Ich hoffe dass dabei eine einfache Digitale Signatur (sprich GPG) rauskommt.

----------

## Thorsten

 *alekel wrote:*   

>  *R!tman wrote:*   Oh, mir ist hat mal jemand fest versichert, dass das rechtlich ok sei. Naja, da hat er sich dann wohl geirrt. 
> 
> Das gilt für DEUTSCHLAND. Für die Schweiz.... keine Ahnung. In Irland langt sogar eine normale E-Mail. Aber hier wird seitens der EU versucht ein europäischen "Standard" zu entwickeln. Ich hoffe dass dabei eine einfache Digitale Signatur (sprich GPG) rauskommt.

 

In Deutschland ist der Einsatz digitaler Signaturen über das Signaturgesetz geregelt, das wiederum auf einer EU-Richtlinie basiert. Rechtlich gesehen, kannst du mit deinem Vertragspartner frei entscheiden, wie ihr Verträge schließt, auch eine einfache E-Mail ist möglich; problematisch wird es nur vor Gericht, da es schwer zu beweisen ist, dass dort nichts gefälscht wurde. Deshalb gibt es für die sog. qualifizierte Signatur starke rechtliche Auflagen. Die wichtigste ist, dass eine sog. sichere Signaturerstellungseinheit eingesetzt werden muss, meistens eine Chipkarte (ähnlich wie bei HBCI) - eine Datei, die jeder kopieren kann, reicht nicht!  Zusätzlich benötigt man ein qualifiziertes Zertifikat, in dem u.a. die Adresse des Signaturinhabers aufgelistet ist. Dies ist bei OpenPGP leider nicht möglich und geht nur bei X.509 (eingesetzt u.a. bei SSL, S/MIME).

----------

## madnet

Hallo. Also ich finde das verschlüsseln von Mails absolut wichtig. Lasst doch mal bei einem billig Server Hoster einen ethereal laufen der POP filtert. Wir haben das mal getestet. Es war erschreckend zu sehen, daß der Traffic über HUB's und keine Switche ging. Was da so an lustigen PWD's alles rein kam...

Wenn ich jetzt dran denke, daß evtl. eine kleine Firma mails über den Server verschickt wirds mir schlecht. Wenn in der Mail dann noch was über den Kontostand oder sogar passwörter drin stehen, na dann JUHU!!! Jeder schreit, wenn die Telekom Traffic auf den Esel Ports mitloggt. Jeder schreit wenn er hört, daß ein Kumpel eines Freundes und dessen Schwester ne Hausdurchsuchung hatte. Jeder schickt aber fleißig Listen was er so beim Esel gezogen hat.

M$ liegt viel dran, alles so einfach wie möglich zu machen. Warum kommt dann nicht einfach ne default einstellung "PGP Standard mäßig nutzen" in Untermenu 08/15. Da die M$ User an Outlook nicht mehr als ihre POP3 Daten eingeben (persönliche Erfahrungen mit Usern) kümmert sich auch keiner drum das auszuschalten. 

Bei vielen ist das denken "Im Internet bin ich absolut anonym" noch zu fest verankert. Bevor sich das nicht ändert, werden die Mails wohl nach wie vor so über die Leitung gehen. 

Sollte ich diese Nachricht jetzt mit PGP Verschlüsseln?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

